# USB memory stick not recognized



## WMcheesemaster (Jun 15, 2003)

I just bought a 16 meg CMDrive USB drive and XP is not recognizing it whenever i put it in. It works fine on my old computer running ME. I really don't want to call CM tech support in Korea.
I really don't have any experience with anything to do with USB ports. 
Please help!


----------



## JerryWMac (Oct 18, 2003)

Noit certain how much you paid for it, but those thins are getting cheap...

I saw recently on Pricewatch running for $25. a 64 Meg USB...

But as for yours, when Windows XP does not like it, the USB drive, it will NOT recognize it.. I have 3 of those at present, and one it does not like...
Works fine in others, but not that one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If ME recognized it without any drivers, XP should also. It's possible that your USB port(s) have a problem, have you tried any other USB devices? Have you tried this device on a different XP system?


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Which motherboard do you have, and what is the USB controller chip? Do you have USB 1.1 only, or USB 2.0 support?

This could be the USB hot-plug issue on some motherboards. Will XP recognize the drive if you have it plugged in before you boot the system? If this is the case, a simple adjustment in the BIOS should enable you to hot-plug it. Another solution in this case (if you have USB 2.0) is to have a self-powered USB 1.1 hub hooked up, which would enable hot-plugging into it.

If it won't even detect it when you plug it in before you boot, we may need to look for updated drivers, or fix a USB conflict as johnwill mentioned.

There's also a USB patch from Windows Update that fixes some USB issues. I assume you've already gone there and installed all of the critical and recommended updates there, though.


----------

